# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Kaufman mandolin kamp

## Givson

June 16-21. Teachers include Carlo Aonzo, Butch Baldassari, Roland White, Don Stiernberg. Should be something for everybody.

I went to the first Flatpicking camp about 10 years ago and will be attending as a Mandolinist this year.

----------


## foggyvalley

I'll be there! My first time and I"m practicing ferviously  somehow I don't think it'll be enough. But a week of pickin' will enjoyable nonetheless.

----------


## Joe Dodson

I'm signed up too. Second time at Kamp - I did the Week 1 flatpicking rotation last year, but I'm switching to mando this time since there's a niche there in my jam group I can fill. I'll be in the intermediate group.

I'd love it if Butch were there -- that was part of the draw to switching to mando this year. I'd assume he's going to be too busy getting well to make it in June, though.

I'm practicing feverishly myself. If last year is any guide, I KNOW it won't be enough.

----------


## pickloser

I'm going too, and I'm really looking forward to it. I am also fervidly and furiously practicing. For you experienced folks, are there any items not on camp's checklist that you wished you had brought or were glad you did? Any other advice for a first timer?

----------


## Joe Dodson

Nothing really in the way of material things. A lot of folks suggest bringing along a little coffee pot, but I didn't miss having one and I'm a coffee junkie. 

I did wish last year that I'd spent more time practicing simple versions of breaks as fast as I could pick them, instead of complicated breaks that I couldn't couldn't play fast. That's the main difference in how I'm approaching things this year.

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

I'll be there. Get plenty of rest before you arrive. Don't sit on your hands when you find a jam... join in. You'll need extra long twin sheets for the beds. You can find them in most college towns and most WalMarts. Not in Maryville though. They'll be sold out after Week one. Adult beverages are not officially allowed on campus, but you can discreetly drink in the rooms. You won't find drunks there though, just some moderate consumption on a relaxation/vacation mode. Hit all the concerts. Work on something and plan on playing at open mic. Great experience. Go to Isaac's at night. If you value sleep, get a non-jamming dorm.  If you like to pick, get a jamming dorm and bring some earplugs when you must crash. Did I mention to come rested. You will leave exhausted. Don't plan on doing anything strenous on Monday of the following week... or Tuesday... maybe not Wednesday. Introduce yourself to people in class and at lunch. This is for fun. Don't get all serious. Play in time and in tune. Back off when others are taking their break... in other words, be a good jam partner and you will get far.

I'm back to intermediate this year (please don't ask the 'which pick' or 'which strings' should I use question. I took advanced classes and there were some serious jazzers and swingers (not that kind!) in class who wanted to know more about odd chords and such than my simple bluegrass brain wanted to hear. I go for the people and the jams anyway... but I find that with most classes I don't recall specifically what they taught, but I end up using it later on almost unconsiously. It's so much info in a week, you basically learn by osmosis. Did I mention to have fun.

See you all there. Not long.

----------


## Susan H.

I'll be there for mandolin camp this year. I've been to banjo camp in the past. Great camp. I'm looking forward to it this year. A mandolin is so much easier to carry around and play.:D

----------


## Joe Dodson

> A mandolin is so much easier to carry around and play.:D


I am seriously considering leaving my guitar behind. Since I will probably spend 99% of my practice time on mandolin between now and then, I'm not sure a guitar will do me a lot of good this time around.

----------


## foggyvalley

Thanks GE for the info. Never heard of extra long sheets. I planned on taking my sleeping bag. I hear you -have fun, come rested, and be friendly. I think I've can do that  Is there a mando cafe gathering? If not, we should set one up...BTW, what is Issaac's

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

Foggy, if you don't have extra long sheets bring a set that is larger than a regular twin. #You can do the sleeping bag thing, but this is Tennessee... in JUNE! #You might wish you had lighter bed linens than a sleeping bag. #The air condition is apt to blow directly on you at night but still be too warm for a blanket. #Bring sheets for a double bed or queen or something and just tuck them creatively. #We had long sheets because most college dormitories have extra long twin mattresses.. the sheets are not really good anywhere else.

Isaac's is the late night student 'cafe' where you can go after the evening performances. #They serve a great burger. #You can get ice cream and other goodies. #They have an open mic and Kampers get up and perform individually or in groups. #You can also sign up for open mic during the week to perform before each evening concert. #That's a bit more intimidating if you aren't used to gigging... four or five hundred people in theater style seating watching you. #Isaac's is more intimate. #Maybe 20 to 80 people sitting at tables munching on burgers or slurping drinks and ice cream. # Cafe gathering sounds good. #Maybe on Monday after the greeting / group photo session. #Sunday evening after the meeting might work. #Or Monday after lunch. #Lunch hours are less definite since people come and go, but we could set a time after lunch that would leave enough time to talk a bit.

----------


## foggyvalley

Rick,
 #Thanks again, playing in front of that many people seems daunting but what #the heck, I'll give it a go! Roger that on the sleeping bag, sheets it is...Your suggestions for a Mando meet sound go, let's see what others have to say that are reading this thread/going to the Kamp have to say. I thought another photo with us all holding our mando's might be cool as well. 
Rob in Portsmouth VA

----------


## Phil Goodson

Yep. I'll be there too.
I went last year and did the beginner classes. Ready for intermediate this year.
I had more fun in 1 week than I could have imagined last year.

Somebody keep posting a time for cafe members to meet. Should be a blast!

Phil

----------


## Susan H.

Hey, here is more information about Kamp! I am counting the days til I go. I have come away from there in a fog (must have been a banjo thing). I'm looking forward to learning far more than I know now on the mandolin. I know it will be fun. http://www.acoustic-kamp.com/html/brochure.htm Having been there in the past, you will want the sheets, trust me. But, do bring your sleeping bag, at the very least in can be a blanket depending on what dorm you stay in. Shorts and flip flops are a must too. And plenty of spending $$$$$$.

----------


## mcapple

Well, I might as well post that I have already signed for the mando week as well. This will be my first time. I'll be in the intermediate group hopefully. I just got back from Merlefest. What a blast. I'm an old timer started with the mando about 3 1/2 years ago. Still having some problems with double stops, licks, etc. Hopefully, this will help me with these. See ya'll then.

Bob 
South Georgia

----------


## Gutbucket

I'll be there. I'm bringing a doghouse bass if anyone wants to jam. Just look for the idiot wandering around with a mandolin and big bass.

----------


## John Ritchhart

Dave, Glad to hear you've decided to go. I'll see you there.

----------


## Gutbucket

10-4 there John. See ya in June.

----------


## Phil Goodson

That's 10 of us so far.
We could have one heck of a Mandomania!

What's that? 43 days and counting?

----------


## Gutbucket

I might have to leave after a few tunes and go play on the Watson stage.

----------


## Dave Reiner

Best wishes to all -- I have to miss it this year  

Dave

----------


## Susan H.

Just a thought for all who are going to Kamp this year. Maybe we could really show our support for Butch and make sure we have our "Band together for Butch" braclets on our mando's or person when we go. And maybe get a picture of us all with Butch and send to Sinclair? If you don't have a braclet please get one and help support a great cause. Thanks. Susan

----------


## Phil Goodson

Great idea, Susan.
I'll have mine.

----------


## Alan Taunton

I'm going. This will be my second kamp. Looking forward to getting there and hope to meet some "cafe" folks there.

----------


## John Ritchhart

Anyone wearing a Butch band will probably be a cafe member, so don't be afraid to come up and introduce yourself.

----------


## pickloser

Should I bring my guitar? Would it be needed for jamming, or is it easy to find a willing guitarist? (I'm concerned that the flatpickers will want to huddle together in order to get more lead break opportunities.) I really like to play with a bass, glad to hear Gutbucket's bringing one. Would an electric bass and smallish amp be welcome and useful, or is it the wrong vibe entirely?

Put my vacation leave request in this morning. I'm really stoked about this.

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

> Should I bring my guitar? #Would it be needed for jamming, or is it easy to find a willing guitarist?


You will laugh about this comment once at Kamp. #Willing guitarists!!!  # We'll be swimming in mando and guitar pickers... mostly guitar. #Anyone competent with a bass, banjo, or fiddle will be the most popular musician on campus. #You WILL have to work harder to find good singin' bluegrass jams. #I have a good handle on a banjer player. #If'n you want fiddle tunes and are jam shy, go to the organized slow or intermediate jams in the a.m. #Led by Kamp liasons, they are very supportive. #Otherwise, hang outside of Carnegie after the shows, or get your own group together in whatever jamming dorm is nearby. #

Wear your Butch bands, Mandolincafe attire, or stickers. #We'll find a time and place to meet. #But I ain't organizing it!

But, I didn't answer your question. Heck yeah, bring your guitar.

----------


## pickloser

I'll be ready to laugh about anything at a camp for playing music. I'd much rather play mando there if guitar players are at a premium, but the last camp I went to was Golden Valley Girl Scout Camp where they taught us to "be prepared." 

Are extra instruments safe back in the room? Any stealing issues in the past? I haven't known my mando a long time, but my guitar and I are dear friends. 

Thanks for the info,
Laura

----------


## Rick Crenshaw

Your rooms are dorm rooms and only you and your roommate have keys. So, yeah, they're safe. Heck, go to lunch and you will see a pile of instruments (I mean 100-200 instruments) in the front lobby. These are likely $800 to $4000 instruments. I have yet to hear of a theft. There have been instances of mistakenly picking up similar cases. I suggest you put some cool stickers or maybe a big pink yarn bow on your case to keep that from happening. Then again, if you have a relatively inexpensive instrument, leave it plain and see if you can find that someone has taken your Travelite with a Washburn and left you a Travelite with an Ellis in it.  

All kidding aside. People there generally have name tags on at all times (buy a lanyard for a buck at registration!!!!) There are so many instruments. Your stuff is safe. I know guys who bring up to 5 guitars... all very high end stuff. It's a music camp. Just make sure you have good backpack or lightweight cases. Lugging Calton guitar cases around all day simply isn't fun.

----------


## John Ritchhart

There's a picture of the lobby of Pearson Hall on the Kamp site in the archive section. You'll see what Rick is talking about with instruments stacked up while people eat.

----------


## Gutbucket

Don't forget about the "Band Scramble" at the end of the week. Lots of fun to join or watch. And watch out for Deetle Dots on your name tag. Get more then one and hang your head in shame.

----------


## pickloser

Dare I ask what a Deetle Dot is and how to avoid them, or is this one of the ways new Kampers are identified and/or humiliated?

----------


## John Ritchhart

No, Deedle Dots are awarded for noodling on the mando while the instructor is trying to talk. While they threaten to hand these out, I never saw one given to anyone. It's just na effort to get people to pay attention.

----------


## Barb Friedland

I'd love to go but it all sounds a little intimidating to someone who is an "emerging" mandolin picker. I'm not a rank beginner but not in the intermediate league either. What the best fit for me?

----------


## pickloser

I don't know the answer to your question, Mandogal, but have you looked at the on-line brochure section on playing level placement?

http://www.acoustic-kamp.com/html/br...cement%20Level

----------


## mando.player

Last year was my first time going to Kamp. My biggest regret was not knowing enough tunes by heart so I could jam more. The smartest think I did was stick myself in the intermediate group. Level choice is a pretty personal thing. There were a few people in my class that seemed frustrated or irritated when certain instructors would start up on the theory. You can't please everyone. I'd say mentally I was very comfortable in the classes, nothing was over my head. Most of the players in my class were probably better than me, but then again I went there to learn and not to size up my chops.

I'm not the most extroverted player and I wasn't sure what to expect either. It was fine. It's a very welcoming environment and they keep you so busy that you don't have time to worry about anything else. I'd recommend finding one or two of the organized group jams and make them part of your daily schedule (I wish I did this more). I also found the instructor master classes very helpful. In these one-on-ones, you sit in front of the instructor (you can pick any or all of them) and play them a tune. Then they make suggestions about technique and playing style. It was both helpful and reassuring.

I'm trying to get on an every-other-year cycle for Kamp, so I hope to make it next year.

----------


## Susan H.

This will make my third year to go. First as a mando picker, I've only been playing mandolin since September, and I'm going to try intermediate level. One thing I've found is most everyone (teachers and students) is very helpful and willing to share their knowledge. You don't feel intimidated either, especially in the slow jams. Casey heads up the slow jams and was pretty strict about speed. I'm learning my songs, but at my age it isn't easy. I'm looking forward to Kamp and meeting some other Cafe members.

----------


## Phil Goodson

2007 was my first year at Kamp. I chose the "beginner" class level (not the rank beginner, lowest level) since I only knew a few tunes by heart and played everything pretty slow, although I could chop chords along with most everything. I started the mando 12 months before going to Kamp.

In retrospect, I probably would have learned more in the intermediate classes.  I think I attended every slow jam that occurred all week, and they were helpful.
I've spent a lot of time with the mando this year and expect the intermediate classes to be much more helpful.

Everything previously said about intimidation is true. Essentially, there is none. Everyone I met was supportive and I never saw ANYONE make a student feel inferior or unwelcome.

My advice is to sign up for intermediate classes if you can jam with others, and beginner classes if you can't. In any case, don't hold back. If someone says "would you like to ..." , say "yes, of course I'll give it a try". 
I'm shy by nature and if I can do it comfortably, anyone can.

Summary: It was one of the most fun weeks I've had in my whole life!

See you there.
Phil

Oh, and don't worry about Deedle Dots.

----------


## Susan H.

Ditto Phil, I'm shy too, but love a challenge. I go to a jam once a week and love it. I've learned more from the jams than here at home. I go away from Kamp whipped, but with a lot to put into practice, wouldn't you agree? 

I hope, Mandogal, you will consider the intermediate class. There will be plenty of help if you feel lost or over your head. And who knows, maybe you and I will room together, just never know. And I don't plan on getting any Deedle Dots either.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Come on Mandogal. You know you want to!  

Phil

----------


## Barb Friedland

> Come on Mandogal. #You know you want to! # 
> 
> Phil


Yeah, I do want to go. Not sure if I can make it happen yet.

----------


## pickloser

Mandoplayer noted that: 
[/QUOTE]I also found the instructor master classes very helpful. In these one-on-ones, you sit in front of the instructor (you can pick any or all of them) and play them a tune. Then they make suggestions about technique and playing style. It was both helpful and reassuring.

I would like to take advantage of instructor input, but it makes me nervous just thinking about it. What would be appropriate to play for the instructors? Difficult tunes one has learned; typical tunes; technical studies; chopping; double stops? I wouldn't imagine that you have much time with them. Any other info on what to expect with this?

Nervous or not, I think this whole thing is going to be a blast.

----------


## mando.player

Odd thing is, I was most comfortable playing in front of the instructors. Play a tune you know well. The purpose isn't to impress them, it's to seek their advice to improve your playing. As for time, it's probably 5-7 minutes per student in the room. There are usually about 4-8 students in the master classes, each person gets some time. While each instructor is different, most of the advice revolved around technique, not performance. So, you're not going to get slammed for playing too slow  It's a very open and welcoming process that I didn't find intimidating at all.

----------


## pickloser

It's getting close y'all! #

I've been working on the fiddle tunes, but are there songs that seem to be particular favorites at camp? #I was thinking it might be useful to learn lyrics and work out breaks to some more songs. #(Trying to maximize my jam-ability.) #Any favorites or suggestions? #

Thanks

----------


## Phil Goodson

> It's getting close y'all! 
> 
> I've been working on the fiddle tunes, but are there songs that seem to be particular favorites at camp? I was thinking it might be useful to learn lyrics and work out breaks to some more songs. (Trying to maximize my jam-ability.) Any favorites or suggestions? 
> 
> Thanks


==================================================  = 
In class, fiddle tunes and some bluegrass tunes seem to rule. Tennessee Waltz, Kentucky Waltz

I've heard all of the following in unstructured jams:

fiddle tunes.
Circle of fifths stuff like Sweet Georgia Brown & Alabama Jubilee
Any Bluegrass song.
El Cumbanchero
Dawg music (if you play better than I do)
Jazz like Jethro

Pretty much depends on what jamming group you find and like.

You'll always find someone who will like doing what YOU can do. Prepare, but don't sweat it. It will turn out good.

----------


## Dave Reiner

I posted a list of around 200 jam tunes that I recalled from the 2007 Kamp at http://www.mandolincafe.net/cgi-bin....t=45021 

Hope these help!

Dave

----------


## tstackho

The Kamp is teeming with guitarists. Unless you really want to play guitar
you'll have no trouble finding six string help. More upright basses around than you'd expect. Leave the amp at home

----------


## Joe Dodson

Well folks, I've had to cancel because of work. I'll sure be jealous reading y'alls post-camp reports. Have a great time!

----------


## Phil Goodson

Sorry to hear that, Joe. Doesn't your workplace understand how important mando stuff is?  

It IS hard to get away sometimes. Maybe later. We'll play one for you. Maybe "Lonesome Moonlight Waltz"

----------


## mandopluker

I was at the SK Flatpick camp back in the 90's and have not had a chance to get back -so hopefully this year will be the year for mando camp!  Can't wait to meet some Cafe folks there!

I might add that it appeared everyone had a great time no matter what their skill level was.

----------


## Joe Dodson

> We'll play one for you. Maybe "Lonesome Midnight Waltz"


Thanks Phil - I've applied my deposit to 2009, so I'll see you in about 12.5 months!

----------


## pickloser

Mucho thanks Dave and Phil. I thought I had read all the past threads on camp, but I apparently missed that list of tunes before. Wow. I think I'll try to learn a few more tunes, and call it good. Electric bass and amp will stay home. I wasn't all that keen on it, but I sure do like to have a bass in a jam. Got a couple of portable armless chairs in the trunk already. Last big thing to do is get a Zoom H2 to record class and concerts and jams. I'm really jazzed about going. S'pose you can tell tho, huh.

----------


## Gutbucket

I'm bringing my doghouse if anyone wants to slap it around. It needs abuse once in awhile.

----------


## Goodin

I'm just curious...where are you guys from that are going to the Kamp? I am local, in Knoxville. Just curious how far some of you will be traveling. 

I won't be going this year but plan on it next year. I have already signed up for Swannanoa in Asheville in late July.

Goodin

----------


## Susan H.

I'll be coming from Colorado Springs.

----------


## pickloser

From Winston-Salem, NC. #My elderly mother thinks it's too far for me to drive by myself but I think I'll come anyway.

----------


## Gutbucket

Northern Illinois. About 100 miles southwest of Chi-town.

----------


## Goodin

Wow you guys are from all over! Keep em comin'

----------


## Phil Goodson

Statesville, NC.  Not far from Winston-Salem.

----------


## foggyvalley

Chesapeake,VA

----------


## Givson

Philadelphia, PA.

----------


## Phil Goodson

foggyvalley,

I thought you were from California. 
Move to VA???

----------


## foggyvalley

Yep, when I took up the mando and discovered the cafe I was stationed at Lemoore NAS but have since transferred to Portsmouth Naval Hospital. 2 wks to go!

----------


## Phil Goodson

By my count, there are 11 of us forum members who plan to be at Kamp.  I hear that the Kamp has been cut back a little this year because of the construction issues taking place on the campus. I don't know how many students are to be in the total mando group.
I hope we can all meet sometime & maybe jam. Should be fun. It will be good to put faces with usernames.

----------


## mcapple

I'll be coming from Rochelle, Georgia about 150 miles south of Atlanta. Won't be long now.

Morgan Monroe A/E
Samick SM-10
Custom F5
Washburn Oval
Gibson F5G

----------


## foggyvalley

So tell me, is there no place to have a beer during the camp? Not that I want or need to throw back alot of beer but one on a nice summer evening would be nice. If not, how about some iced tea?

----------


## Gutbucket

Look me up, I'll knock one back with ya. Guiness anyone?

----------


## Goodin

I dont know Maryville that well, but you can always make the short trip to Knoxville. Barley's and Patrick Sullivans in the Old City is a great place for beer. If you come on a thursday night you can catch the Irish jam at Patrick Sullivans, and/or Sundown in the City, which usually has mediocre popular bands play, but also my Bluegrass band buskes on Gay St. while the music is going on. 

Oh by the way, everyone, Maryville is pronounced "Mairvul". You will discover this when you get there!

----------


## Susan H.

Isaac's might serve beer, but I wouldn't bet on it. Liquor is not allowed on campus at all. I'm sure you all will find something close by to wet your whistle's. Good luck, have fun.

----------


## Gutbucket

Isaac's doesn't serve alcohol. They make great burgers though. It's advertised as a coffee house.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Shhhhh... a secret.
Alcohol is against the rules on campus. It is recognized that most attendees are responsible adults. Some folks have their own supply, and if discreet and responsible are not hassled.

----------


## Gutbucket

PARTY AT PHIL'S PLACE!!!

----------


## Susan H.

Sadly, Butch will NOT be at Kamp this year. #So, we need to keep him in our thoughts and prayers. #I was looking forward to seeing him. #However, lets still show our support and send pictures when we all get back home. #Butch and Sinclair will enjoy that.

----------


## Gutbucket

I've feeled cheated the last 2 years by not having Butch as a teacher. Hopefully next year he'll be leading us all in a good old fiddle tune. God bless Butch and his family.

----------


## mando.player

Last year, Butch was not able to attend either. He was on the hearts and minds of pretty much everyone there. I'm sure it will be the same this year. If I recall correctly, we all signed a big card that Steve had delivered to him.

----------


## woodwizard

Ya'll are so lucky to go

----------


## Gutbucket

Jump on the bus and come along Woodwizard. Just like a Dead Head Fest.

----------


## woodwizard

Thanks Gutbucket ... One of these days. It would be great to meet and pick with you guys some time. Everybody is pretty spread out. Have fun. I met Roland one time when he was with the Gazette a long time ago. His wife got one of my woodcarvings for him a couple of years ago. When you see him ask him if he still has that bearded face carved in a log hanging on his wall from an old Arkansas boy. She picked that one out because it looked kinda like Roland with a goofy grin.

----------


## Gutbucket

Will do Wizard, I always enjoy Roland's classes. He has a way of breaking down and teaching a fiddle tune in the length of one class session. Last year it was East Tennesee Blues. Wonder what this year's will be?

----------


## pickloser

Hey y'all, 
How do the jams shake out? #Do returning campers already have their groups set? #Is it a play with anybody free for all, and then it kinda shakes out into jams for different playing levels? #Are there song groups and tune groups? #Is there a scrum around every bass player. #

I'm so psyched about the whole thing and it is only FOUR DAYS away. #Whooo hooo!

----------


## Phil Goodson

> How do the jams shake out? Do returning campers already have their groups set? Is it a play with anybody free for all, and then it kinda shakes out into jams for different playing levels? Are there song groups and tune groups? Is there a scrum around every bass player.


========================================
Laura,
As I recall, the answer is "all of the above".
Some of the jams seemed to be guys who had played together or, at least, the same music in the past. Other groups were obviously impromptu. Some groups were 2 or 3 people who just ran into each other. Some groups were in the parlor of the dormitory and joined by anybody walking through.

Most of them were "joinable" by easing up and playing softly in the background till you get a feel for how things are going. Some of them were definitely out of my league, so I'd just walk on to the next group of victims. 
See all you folks Sunday!

----------


## pickloser

That camp was more fun than I could have imagined. #It was perfect, except for the beds and the food, and who had time to sleep anyway. #The mando cafe folks were fun to meet. #I enjoyed playing with you Phil, especially that last evening with Jay, the hot kid picker. #(and you said the funniest thing I heard all week--and that's saying something.)

If any person reading this thread is on the fence about going, YOU SHOULD GO. #Really.

----------


## John Ritchhart

Really great meeting everyone. Gutbucket and Philpool, I had a great time with you guys. I got a little too managerial in one of the jams and got some feedback on that. Good lesson for me. See you next year.

----------


## Gutbucket

Don't remember that particular jam jbrwky. My fingers were to sore from slapping bass. By the way, I won a Moon Pie at the band scramble. Went good with the Guiness. Nice meeting you pickloser and Philpool. See you in Elkins, and Merlefest, and back at Kaufmans. P'S jbrwky, they called your name for the Weber mandolin giveaway. Just thought you would want to know.

----------


## waldensridge

:mandosmiley: We had a fabulous time at Kaufman Kamp. It was my first year and Wayne's second. We are DEFINITELY coming back next year. By then, I should know some CHORDS! (Pickloser, I'm practicing those chords you showed me.) 

Jbrwky, philphool,and gutbucket, great to meet you guys, too (jbrwky and gutbucket, thanks for tolerating me on mando at the Carnegie jam--gutbucket, I hope your fingers aren't sore from playing MY bass while I played mando!) And gutbucket, one of these days I'll call the place that set up my bass and find out what kind of strings they put on.

----------


## John Ritchhart

Gutbucket, you're killing me. I had to get back Friday night. I came looking for you to say adios but the cowboy in me just rode off into the sunset. How far are you from Lowell, Indiana? Celia great meeting you and tell Wayne hi from me.

----------


## Russ Jordan

Did any of you at Kaufman Camp play the Passernig oval hole?

----------


## Susan H.

This was THE best Kamp so far. I'm glad I finally got to put faces with "names". I will posting some pictures tomorrow or Friday of some of you all. I'm looking forward to next year as well. I'll be working hard on those 4 finger chords, chops and licks. It was all great. I even took a drive up into the Smokey mountains Sunday before I left. WOW! That was incrediable.

----------


## Givson

I played the Passernig oval hole. I was braced like an old Gibson A model, with the single brace behind the sound hole. It sounded very much like a nice old Gibson snakehead. Not as loud as the Passernig F models or as full sounding as the dolphin hole prototype, but quite nice.

----------


## Gutbucket

I was impressed with all the Passering line. The F-5 is going to open up into a monster. Nice workmanship.

----------


## Mandobike

I didn't try that Passernig (we have enough mandolins already as it is :-) But I did have a blast at Kamp. Mandomama, glad to hear your explorations went well. Do try the Cherohala Skyway sometime--it's a gorgeous drive (and a real killer on a bicycle )

My left hand is a little sore from holding chords, and my right arm is a little stiff from chopping. Serves me right for waiting so long to start learning chords!!

Celia (I wrote in on Wayne's account last evening; now mine is set up, so I can write in as myself!)

----------


## John Ritchhart

Glad you're here Celia. Let's stay in touch.

----------


## Mandobike

Thanks, John! Now, I just hope all the good folks who were at Kaufman this year can make it back next year.

----------


## Gutbucket

I'm registering this weekend. Gotta find a 2009 calander to mark it on.

----------


## Mandobike

Go for it, Gutbucket! We might as well register right away too, because we know we're going back. Wayne was on the Steve Kaufman site this morning and saw that Steve is adding a Vocal/Songwriting track to next year's second week. Ouch--that's tempting (I am in awe of good songwriters, and did attend a songwriting workshop by Tim Stafford and Wayne Taylor in March at the Argyle Bluegrass Festival in Texas). Sigh--too many good choices. I'm sure I'll be registering for mando again at Kaufman Kamp, though--if there's ever any hope for me as a songwriter, I can probably figure at least some of it out on my own.

----------


## Gutbucket

Come up with something during the coming year and we'll play it at Isaac's. Sound like a plan? Jbrwky and I are going to do a 30 second fiddle medley at 190 bpm in the key of D. Whiskey before Breakfast, St. Annes Reel, and Soldier's Joy, although you probably won't recognize them.

----------


## Albert Whiting

I had a wonderful time at kamp even though I didnt attend as a camper. My band (Just Us) played both Friday nights and we did sound for the concerts. I met some great people and got to jam a little bit with gary Davis and Jim Panky. I think it is an awesome experience and I would love to attend the camp some year as a camper.

----------


## Gutbucket

Many thanks from all the campers for the great sound. You guys are always the best. The only feedback I heard all week wasn't from the mains, but from the rest of the campers. And it was good. We thank you for all the hard work.

----------


## Mandobike

Replies to two posts here: Gutbucket, at 190 bpm I'll be lucky if I can play BASS with you and Jbrwky! Now that I'm finally learning chords on the mando, I'm *amazed* at how hard it is to chop exactly on that offbeat on a fast song. I hope I get better at it.

And, to Just Us, I can't say enough about the FABULOUS sound at Steve Kaufman. Best I have ever heard, truly (and I heard some of the faculty at Kamp--seasoned pros--saying the same thing). You guys have a great band, too--I loved the singing in Just Us!

----------


## Gutbucket

We'll slow her down to 189bpm. You play great bass Mandobike. You'll do just fine. My finger finally got it's bark back. It'll be good till Augusta, then I can rip it off all over again.

----------


## Albert Whiting

I wish I could take credit for the sound but Stacy (our guitar player) runs the soundboard and has an incredible ear on top of being a monster singer. It is nice though to go play somewhere and have him doing the sound. We'll be back at Kaufman's next year and I am definitely lookin forward to it! I may go as a camper next year so the jammin will be ON!

----------


## Mandobike

Well, thankee, Gutbucket! I just finished practicing the "chord chop" part of my evening practice (playing along with Bluegrass Radio), and I have the WORST-sounding chop. Wayne, on the other hand, has a great-sounding chop. Between the two of us, we make one mandolin player.

Mando777, hope to see you as a camper and jammer at Kaufman next year. You play some mean mandolin with Just Us!

Off to bed--sometimes it's hard to remember I have a job

----------


## Phil Goodson

Hey, you guys! 
I agree with all of your comments. Great Kamp! 

Celia & Wayne, enjoyed hanging with you. Let me know if you need someone to watch over some of those mandos!

Gutbucket, let's do Guinness at Augusta! And DEFINITELY Mfest & Kamp next year.

jbrwky, I heard no complaints. I thought you were awesome to always keep things moving. Good job! 

pickLoser, what did I say that was funny? (No, No, now I remember!!) Good thing I didn't have Guinness during that conversation.

Jim, Sherry, Mike, Linda: enjoyed every minute.

BTW, I thought the best sounding mando on the Collings table was the Ellis, ..... but WAY out of my budget!

If I left out anyone here, sorry. You know how my old brain loses stuff fast.
I'm already looking forward to next year. Back to practicing "Red Haired Boy".

Peace all,

----------


## pickloser

No-no-no more Red Haired Boy. I will love it again, just not for a few more weeks. 

Let me add my praise to Stacey the sound guy--great job. You could hear everything. And "Just Us" --perfect band. If that was you, Mando777, on the electric bass, you are a rock solid player. 

I'd better get over to the Kaufman site and sign up before you guys take up all the spaces. 
Laura

----------


## Mandobike

Hey, gang--Phil, good to see you checking in.  We *might* be selling the Apitius this weekend, to an old friend of mine formerly of State College, now living in Nashville and working for the Keith Case Talent Agency. We'll let you know when we want you to babysit the Kimble. HA!

I'm envious of all you folks going to yet more music camps this summer. I'm in major PSKD (post-Steve Kaufman depression). Retirement, retirement, where art thou? Well, we will be volunteers over Labor Day weekend at Delaware Valley Bluegrass Festival in NJ, so that's something to look forward to!

Pickloser, thanks for the chop advice! I'll reply to you through that e-mail.

----------


## Gutbucket

Two more years at my dismal job and I'm outa here! Counting the hours.

----------


## Albert Whiting

Thank you very much for the compliments!
Pickloser, I am actually the mandolin player. The bass player is actually teresa (Stacy's wife).

----------


## Susan H.

I'm trying to download some images from Kamp and it's just not working for me. #I've read, and reread the tutorial. #If you'd like some of the pictures from Kamp, I'd be happy to e-mail them to you. #Just send me a PM and I'll get them out to you. #I'm not the brightest bulb in the pack when it comes to computer smarts, and my son isn't here to do this for me. #Sorry. #

----------


## Mandobike

Yeah, I *might* be able to retire within two years. Then I can resume my music life with a vengeance.

Mandomama, wish I could help with the picture mailing, but this bulb has definitely burned out when it comes to computer smarts! If you figure it out or your son does, let us know.....

----------


## Phil Goodson

My CPA tells me that if everything goes well, I'll be fine to retire when I'm 70 or so. &lt;ouch!&gt;
So, for me, it's parallel lives for now.

----------


## John Ritchhart

Phil, thanks for your comment and support. If you you look up "gentleman" in the dictionary you will find Philphool's picture there. Gutbucket, I'm not waiting for Merlefest to get together again. We're going to have to work something out. Celia, I can't tell you how much I enjoyed meeting you.

----------


## mando.player

Here you go Susan.

----------


## Gutbucket

After hearing Carlo Alonzo playing fiddle tunes and Bluegrass on his Classical bowlback mandolin, I'm second guessing the whole F-5 mandolin thing. He was fun to listen to.

----------


## Susan H.

I think I've got it now. Here is a shot of David Harvey's intermediate class.

----------


## Susan H.

Here we are with Emory Lester.

----------


## Susan H.

Here are some of us with Don Stiernberg. #What a great guy he is. #In the picture are Don, me, Celia, Laura aka pikloser, and Wayne (Celia's husband).

----------


## Susan H.

I had to post this one too. #This is Paul Simpson with his to die for Weber. #He posted pictures of it on here and I thought it was just beautiful. #He was so kind and let me play it too! #Paul that was cool of you to let me do that. #What a great sounding mandolin. #It's sweet!

----------


## mando.player

With all this talk about Kamp, I'm going to have to pull out my book and recordings from last year. I wasn't able to go this year, but I'm hoping to next.

Every time I see a picture of Don I smile. He was one of my favorite instructors last year. Emory Lestor was my other fav.

How was Kamp on the other side of Campus this year?

----------


## Mandobike

Wow! Great pics, Mandomama! Somehow the 9 lbs. I fought so hard to lose in the past year look like they're still there, though   

By the way, Wayne doesn't always look so........well..........serious. I think these pics were taken during the time at Kamp when his rotator cuff impingement was really bugging him.

Philphool, we'll all find a way to cut you loose before 70. And Jbrwky, great to meet you, too (the third person I've ever met from Meigs County, OH! The other two, as I mentioned, were Mike Gorrell from Tuppers Plains--now the guitar player and lead singer with Northwest Territory--and Randall Boring, a banjo player from Reedsville). 

Mandomama, were you going to be sending the pic with Don to Sinclair?

----------


## pickloser

So those were your 9 lbs I picked up then, huh, Mandobike?

----------


## Gutbucket

Well that 9lbs. is a little to heavy, buddy for my size, for my size.

----------


## Mandobike

Oh, you guys, you're just too silly!   

Pickloser, I love the e-mail mando chopping advice--keep it coming! My replies aren't always timely--sometimes on weekends I don't get into my e-mail at all. But I do eventually get around to reading it. I'm going to a jam session tomorrow afternoon, and will get to try out my chords in a group for the first time!

----------


## Mandobike

OK, all, Steve Kaufman's teaching roster is up for next year! Now we definitely have to sign up ASAP. I'm a little disappointed that Emory Lester isn't listed, but I understand they do need "new blood" now and then. On the other hand, maybe he's the "one more to be confirmed."

I'm somewhat tempted by the Songwriting/Vocal class........but I can always do that in the future. I have to develop my mandolin skills while I'm still young

----------


## Phil Goodson

I'm glad to see John Moore on the schedule again. He's a great teacher (just ask Thile).
Can't wait to hear John Reischman, too.

and, of course, the other usual suspects.

----------


## 2point

It's both fun and painfull to see all those great photos from camp. I had to miss it this year after going 5 years in a row. How was David Harvey as an instructor? How was the Gym for concerts? Maybe I can make it back next year.

----------


## Gutbucket

David was an awesome player and great teacher. He did a set-up class for the class- scramble that was very imformative. The Gym concerts were better then I thought they'd be. It wasn't a big problem holding the evening concerts there till the new auditorium is built. That won't be till 2010. Get a get-on and make it next year.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Total agreement with Gutbucket.
I figured the gym would sound like a gym, with lots of echoes and sound terrible. NOT SO! Thanks to some great sound folks; thanks again Stacy & friends.

I see that banjos are again invited to week 2 next year. Jens Kruger can make you like banjos again, trust me. 

I'm already working on Daybreak in Dixie for next year. Hey guys, can we hit a few more non-fiddle tunes next year? Maybe New Camptown Races, EMD, Southern Flavor, Rawhide, Big Mon, etc??

See you later,

----------


## Mandobike

OK, Phil, I'm stumped. What's EMD? I'm sure I'll have an "Of course!" moment when you tell me, but for now I'm brain-fogged.

And yes, the gym at SK was great. The fact that Stacy and Theresa could make a gym sound terrific (yes, gyms are full of acoustical nightmares) just goes to show how good they are. 

Yay! I can now actually *play* through an entire song--doing the melody AND chopping!

----------


## Gutbucket

Early Morning Dew?

----------


## 250sc

EMD by David Grisman. emd=eat my dust

New Camptown Races will give people fits who don't like to play in "odd" keys.

----------


## Booie

A bit off topic, but mandobike, I too have a David Dart A model. Did you get the blond one? Where do you live?
Cheers, Booie

----------


## Mandobike

OK, Gutbucket and 250 sc.......let's see what Phil chimes in with! (By the way, Gutbucket, a colleague here who knows I play the bass told me she's heard of the term "Gutbucket" for a WASHTUB bass!)

And to Booie: Our David Dart is a darker wood. My husband, a legendary lurker on Mandolin Cafe, is the instrument collector in the family, and knows all the details about our Dart. I'll find out more and get back to you (if I remember to)

----------


## Gutbucket

> OK, Gutbucket and 250 sc.......let's see what Phil chimes in with! #(By the way, Gutbucket, a colleague here who knows I play the bass told me she's heard of the term "Gutbucket" for a WASHTUB bass!)
> 
> And to Booie: #Our David Dart is a darker wood. #My husband, a legendary lurker on Mandolin Cafe, is the instrument collector in the family, and knows all the details about our Dart. #I'll find out more and get back to you (if I remember to) #


That is a term for washtub bass. These were also used for slaughtering hogs. Scott T. didn't want me to use that for my username. To gory. But when I explained what the word meant in other terms, he relented. Great guy, that Scotty.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> OK, Phil, I'm stumped. What's EMD? ...


=====================================
Celia,

250sc is correct.  EMD stands for "eat my dust", a tune by Grisman. Chords: (Em C7) x 3 then A7 C7 B7. Kinda neat to try to solo over cause almost anything using G scale notes works!! Listen to it on youtube.

Yeah, New Camptown Races is usually played in Bb. Time to stretch your abilities! Hey, you've got a YEAR to practice!

Gutbucket: See you in 3 weeks at Augusta.

----------


## Gutbucket

Back at ya Phil. Iceing down the Guiness.

----------


## Mandobike

OK; Phil, I *think* I had heard of EMD. But obviously I need to catch up on mandolin repertoire! I've heard New Camptown Races for years; I might be able to pick up that one a little quicker.

So, Gutbucket, do you have a gutbucket--a washtub bass? I've seen and heard 'em played (they do sound "real!"), but have never tried one out myself. One washboard in our old-timey band here is enough.   

Boy, do I envy you guys going to Augusta! The rest of our summer is pretty quiet, until we head to the Delaware Valley Bluegrass Festival over Labor Day weekend. We will probably be taking the Hulking Teenager to some college visits this summer--maybe we can sneak in some festivals on the way (yeah; over his dead body!)

----------


## Gutbucket

No gutbucket now, but I'll bet there's some parts in the garage.

----------

